# Finzi: Eclogue. Favorite recordings?



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings.

An emotional piece if ever there was one. Its backstory is almost as moving as the music itself. If you're a fan of this piece, what are your favorite recordings?

If you're not familiar with this piece, allow me to introduce you to it:






Regards,
-09


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Omicron9.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

All of the few performances I've encountered are good, in my opinion, but I find the Naxos one perhaps the most moving. The pianist doesn't rush the opening theme and the orchestra accompanies very nicely.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Thanks for sharing Omicron9.


Pugg, my pleasure.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Lane/RLPO/Handley (EMI, rec.1994). Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.


----------

